# McVeggie di McDonald's: vegetariano. Ingredienti, calorie, prezzo



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

*McDonald's,* in linea con le tendenze del momento, ha presentato il primo *hamburger vegetariano*: dedicato a tutti i *vegani (ma all'interno ci sono formaggi)* che non mangiano carne per gusto e/o per scelta.

Si chiama *McVeggie* ed è il primo hamburger vegetariano della famosa catena di Fast Food.

Quali sono gli *ingredienti *del McVeggie? E' un panino con all'interno, verdure, formaggio, scamorza affumicata, rucola, pomodori e salsa al pesto rosso.

Quali sono i *valori nutrizionali* del McVeggie? Eccoli, seguito:

Per porzione:

Calorie: 725
Proteine: 21 gr
Grassi: 42 gr
Sale: 3,3 gr
Fibre 5,7 gr


*Prezzo*: 4,40 euro


Foto


----------



## Dexter (23 Maggio 2015)

Che schifezza. Per i vegetariani che sono tali per una scelta "di salute" (cosa che in realtà non è ma vabè...) sarebbe davvero un paradosso mangiarsi sto coso...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2015)

42 grammi di grassi, 3,3 grammi di sale


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Maggio 2015)

Disgustoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2015)

Sono vegetariano con aspirazione vegana ma dubito mangerò mai sta schifezza (anche perché non mi piacciono i pomodori crudi) mi chiedo però cosa dovrebbe essere quella specie di cotoletta che si vede sotto..


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono vegetariano con aspirazione vegana ma dubito mangerò mai sta schifezza (anche perché non mi piacciono i pomodori crudi) mi chiedo però cosa dovrebbe essere quella specie di cotoletta che si vede sotto..


Una cotoletta di verdure non meglio specificate e formaggi.
Mi è capitato di vederlo e l'interno mi è sembrato simile ai bastoncini di verdura surgelati che si vendono nei supermercati.
Non penso proprio che ci sia carne, comunque. Mc Donald's, soprattutto in Italia, è strettamente controllata. Ne verrebbe fuori un putiferio 
Comunque, da amante dei fast food ed hamburger vari, sono pienamente convinto che andare in queste grandi catene sia sempre una pessima scelta, a meno che non si abbia per qualche motivo voglia di un certo panino. In fondo, con cifre simili, si possono trovare hamburger migliori senza neanche impegnarsi troppo.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2015)

Ci sono scritti gli ingredienti. Basta leggere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Maggio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Una cotoletta di verdure non meglio specificate e formaggi.
> Mi è capitato di vederlo e l'interno mi è sembrato simile ai bastoncini di verdura surgelati che si vendono nei supermercati.
> Non penso proprio che ci sia carne, comunque. Mc Donald's, soprattutto in Italia, è strettamente controllata. Ne verrebbe fuori un putiferio
> Comunque, da amante dei fast food ed hamburger vari, sono pienamente convinto che andare in queste grandi catene sia sempre una pessima scelta, a meno che non si abbia per qualche motivo voglia di un certo panino. In fondo, con cifre simili, si possono trovare hamburger migliori senza neanche impegnarsi troppo.



Hamburger migliori allo stesso prezzo non mi pare, allo stesso prezzo magari hai una piadina o un panino se no vai in hamburgerie dove il solo panino costa 8 euro. Se ti accontenti di stare in piedi certo che mangi meglio spendendo meno ma questi fast food funzionano perchè hai pure un posto a sedere e dei bagni puliti.


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Maggio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Hamburger migliori allo stesso prezzo non mi pare, allo stesso prezzo magari hai una piadina o un panino se no vai in hamburgerie dove il solo panino costa 8 euro. Se ti accontenti di stare in piedi certo che mangi meglio spendendo meno ma questi fast food funzionano perchè hai pure un posto a sedere e dei bagni puliti.


Sono assolutamente convinto di quanto abbia detto.
Non sono un "sedentario", vivo a Roma ma mi capita di muovermi spesso, soprattutto tra Abruzzo e Salento dove ho parenti. Ho mangiato in varie hamburgerie migliori di mc donald's, nessun problema nel trovare un posto a sedersi. Bene o male il prezzo è sempre quello, i menù li trovi ovunque. Il discorso cambia se si va in un pub.
Per quanto riguarda i bagni del mc donald's... lasciamo perdere. Mi ricordo il vecchio ristorante che si trovava alla stazione Tiburtina, dove furono installate le luci blu per evitare che i tossicodipendenti si iniettassero robaccia nelle vene. La pulizia non era un granché...
Comunque, per me resta un discorso poco importante: se voglio godermi un panino come si deve preferisco altro, male che va la pipì vado a farla in strada. Onestamente, che razza di discorso è?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Maggio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente convinto di quanto abbia detto.
> Non sono un "sedentario", vivo a Roma ma mi capita di muovermi spesso, soprattutto tra Abruzzo e Salento dove ho parenti. Ho mangiato in varie hamburgerie migliori di mc donald's, nessun problema nel trovare un posto a sedersi. Bene o male il prezzo è sempre quello, i menù li trovi ovunque. Il discorso cambia se si va in un pub.
> Per quanto riguarda i bagni del mc donald's... lasciamo perdere. Mi ricordo il vecchio ristorante che si trovava alla stazione Tiburtina, dove furono installate le luci blu per evitare che i tossicodipendenti si iniettassero robaccia nelle vene. La pulizia non era un granché...
> Comunque, per me resta un discorso poco importante: se voglio godermi un panino come si deve preferisco altro, male che va la pipì vado a farla in strada. Onestamente, che razza di discorso è?



Nelle stazioni è un discorso molto diverso, nessuno va a cena al Mac in stazione se non deve prendere il treno. Al sud ovviamente ci son prezzi diversi che al nord e concordo con te che ha poco senso andare in un Mac perchè facilmente puoi trovare di meglio, ma è una storia diversa al Nord dove una piadina o un panino o una margherita costano 5 euro, per es. da me c'era un'hamburgheria che faceva sandwich da 8 euro minimo escluse bevande... Capirai che ci son famiglie che se vogliono pranzare fuori senza spendere vanno al Mac e spendono la metà e trovano un ambiente pulito compresa la cucina e i bagni. Cmq per me sto panino è una ladrata e perde l'unico ingrediente, la carne, che può motivare una persona a mangiare un hamburger, c'erano già le insalate per i veg.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Maggio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Nelle stazioni è un discorso molto diverso, nessuno va a cena al Mac in stazione se non deve prendere il treno. Al sud ovviamente ci son prezzi diversi che al nord e concordo con te che ha poco senso andare in un Mac perchè facilmente puoi trovare di meglio, ma è una storia diversa al Nord dove una piadina o un panino o una margherita costano 5 euro, per es. da me c'era un'hamburgheria che faceva sandwich da 8 euro minimo escluse bevande... Capirai che ci son famiglie che se vogliono pranzare fuori senza spendere vanno al Mac e spendono la metà e trovano un ambiente pulito compresa la cucina e i bagni. Cmq per me sto panino è una ladrata e perde l'unico ingrediente, la carne, che può motivare una persona a mangiare un hamburger, c'erano già le insalate per i veg.


Allora, per prima cosa chiedo scusa se sono sembrato sgarbato. Rileggendo il messaggio ho avuto quell'impressione.. Non volevo, giuro 
Comunque, hai ragione sulla differenza del costo della vita tra nord e centro-sud, che si vede anche in queste piccole cose. Il fatto è che io vivo a Roma, ed in fondo i prezzi non sono così diversi. Riprendendo i tuoi esempi, una piadina, una margherita qui costano in media sempre 5 euro (quando va bene...). ma bene o male anche lì al nord si trova più scelta a prezzi decenti. Ho amici anche a Milano, Torino e Bologna e quando sono andato a trovarli ed abbiamo deciso di mangiarci un hamburger non siamo finiti al mc donald's sia per il prezzo che per la qualità. Magari si spende qualcosa in più, ma si mangia meglio.
Effettivamente il discorso può cambiare se si va in famiglia ed in centri abbastanza piccoli.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Maggio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Allora, per prima cosa chiedo scusa se sono sembrato sgarbato. Rileggendo il messaggio ho avuto quell'impressione.. Non volevo, giuro
> Comunque, hai ragione sulla differenza del costo della vita tra nord e centro-sud, che si vede anche in queste piccole cose. Il fatto è che io vivo a Roma, ed in fondo i prezzi non sono così diversi. Riprendendo i tuoi esempi, una piadina, una margherita qui costano in media sempre 5 euro (quando va bene...). ma bene o male anche lì al nord si trova più scelta a prezzi decenti. Ho amici anche a Milano, Torino e Bologna e quando sono andato a trovarli ed abbiamo deciso di mangiarci un hamburger non siamo finiti al mc donald's sia per il prezzo che per la qualità. Magari si spende qualcosa in più, ma si mangia meglio.
> Effettivamente il discorso può cambiare se si va in famiglia ed in centri abbastanza piccoli.



No problem, alla fine concordiamo. Tornando agli ingredienti, per me ci mettono la droga se no non si spiega l'attrazione per il mac. C'è chi quando ne sente il profumo non resiste e sbava e ne mangerebbe una decina, altro che cani di pavlov.


----------

